# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  برنامجين  لتجميد ايميل الياهو  والهوتميل

## MR.X

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اليكم هذا البرنامج لقفل وتجميد ايمل ياهو مسنجر 
وهو برنامج سهل وخفيف ولا يتعدى حجمه ال 20 كيلو بت 
بعد ما تنزل البرنامج فك ضغطه 
وستظهر لك نافذه صغير مكتوب فيها yahoo Id 
واسم البرنامج lock Doc -V.2 احدث اصدار 
فبعد ان تضع اسم الضحية مكان yahoo ID 
اختار Lock Account 
فيقوم البرنامج بعمله بعدها
هذا البرنامج تمت تجربته وهو فعال 


الياهو 


البرنامج الثاني لتجميد ايميل الهوتميل 
سهل ولا يحتاج لشرح مطول 
اتبع الخطوات في البرنامج 
فقط 

الهوتميل 

رابط تحميل مباشر

هنا
_______________________

الي بجربو على ايميلاتي 

مش راح تزبط معو*

----------


## زهره التوليب

بيتسكر المسنجر للابد؟طيب والايميل؟يعني الضحيه بيفقد ايميله للابد؟

----------


## saousana

[align=center]بس انا بخاف يا اكس مان يكون فيها باتش والله يجازني على عملي واخسر كل الجهاز 
انا متأكد انه البرنامج سليم ؟[/align]

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

بيتسكر المسنجر للابد؟طيب والايميل؟يعني الضحيه بيفقد ايميله للابد؟


البرنامج يقوم بتجميد الايميل فقط طول ما انتي مشغليتو 
الحد الاقصى يومين 
والضحية ما بفقد ايميلو للابد . بس بصير لما بدو يفوت على ايميلو يجيب معو واسطة 

شكرا على مرورك 
اخت زهرة 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana
					

[align=center]بس انا بخاف يا اكس مان يكون فيها باتش والله يجازني على عملي واخسر كل الجهاز 
انا متأكد انه البرنامج سليم ؟[/align]


ام السوس اكيد عندك انتي فايروس 
لما تنزلي البرنامج اذا بدك ساوي سكان مش غلط .
بس للعلم فقط 
البرامج الي متل هيك اغلبها ملفات ممكن انو الانتي فايروس يعتبرها فايروس 
ومش شرط تكون فايروس 

بعدين اشي بتشكي فيهو لا تنزلي  بالمرة 
انا بالنسبة الي ما بشتغل على انتي فايروس 


نورتي وشكرا على مرورك ام السوس*

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرا يا اكس مان علي هذا البرنامج الجميل ودائما  بتتحفنا بمعلوماتك  وخبراتك الممتازه يا  صاحبي بس سؤال بسيط لازم اضع  اسم الضحية مع  كلمت ياهو  دوت كوم. والا يكفي الاسم فقط

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> *
> البرنامج يقوم بتجميد الايميل فقط طول ما انتي مشغليتو 
> الحد الاقصى يومين 
> والضحية ما بفقد ايميلو للابد . بس بصير لما بدو يفوت على ايميلو يجيب معو واسطة 
> 
> شكرا على مرورك 
> اخت زهرة 
> 
> 
> ...


اكس ..وين اللي حكيتلي عنووو  بدك تعطيني اياه

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرا يا اكس مان انا جربت البرنامج علي نفسي وجمد الاميل الخاص بي  ولكن لي سؤال هل التجميد  يكون  فقط عند فتح الماسنجر . ام لو كتبت اسم  اميل الضحية وهو غير فاتح الماسنجر .له اثر التجميد علي اميله في عدم فتح الماسنجر للشخص المراد تجميده. وبعدين البرنامج اعتقد انه مش قوي كثيير . لاني بعرف برنامج اكثر منه قوه بس مش عارف احصل عليه.

ولك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ashrafwater
					

شكرا يا اكس مان انا جربت البرنامج علي نفسي وجمد الاميل الخاص بي  ولكن لي سؤال هل التجميد  يكون  فقط عند فتح الماسنجر . ام لو كتبت اسم  اميل الضحية وهو غير فاتح الماسنجر .له اثر التجميد علي اميله في عدم فتح الماسنجر للشخص المراد تجميده. وبعدين البرنامج اعتقد انه مش قوي كثيير . لاني بعرف برنامج اكثر منه قوه بس مش عارف احصل عليه.

ولك مني جزيل الشكر



مشكور على مرورك صديقي 

يفضل انك تجمد الايميل وهو مغلق . بعطيك فاعلية اكبر .
بالنسبة لقوة البرنامج.
البرنامج قوي بس لازمو خط قوي كمان علشان يعطيك 100/100.

اعطيني اسم البرنامج الي انت بدك اياه وانا بجيبو صديقي مش مشكلة*

----------


## mylife079

شكرا ربيع 

بدي اجربه

----------


## ashrafwater

شكرا لك يااكس مان والله ما بعرف بس بعرف ان هناك اغلاق للاميل مش تجميده عندك فكره علي هذا البرنامج. ثانيا لما لا تعطينا دوره عن هذه الامور حتي لو بجيلك علي المكان اللي انت فيه. لاني بحاجة الي ذلك وللضروره  وانت اهلا لهذه الخبره

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ashrafwater
					

شكرا لك يااكس مان والله ما بعرف بس بعرف ان هناك اغلاق للاميل مش تجميده عندك فكره علي هذا البرنامج. ثانيا لما لا تعطينا دوره عن هذه الامور حتي لو بجيلك علي المكان اللي انت فيه. لاني بحاجة الي ذلك وللضروره  وانت اهلا لهذه الخبره




صديقي اشرف ...
بالنسبة لبرنامج اغلاق الايميل نهائيا . هو عبارة عن برنامج غير متوفر حاليا .
اما بوعدك عن قريب اذا انوجد انت تكون اول المستخدمين .

اي خدمة انا جاهز واذ بتحب نلتقي حدد يوم يكون مناسب الي والك واعطيني خبر .
ما في اي مشكلة بالعكس بتشرف بمعرفتك وبشوفتك 


مشكور على مرورك*

----------


## ashrafwater

> *
> 
> 
> 
> اي خدمة انا جاهز واذ بتحب نلتقي حدد يوم يكون مناسب الي والك واعطيني خبر .
> ما في اي مشكلة بالعكس بتشرف بمعرفتك وبشوفتك 
> 
> 
> مشكور على مرورك*


شكرا لك اكس مان علي  مرورك الجميل وانا اتشرف بمعرفتي لشخصك الكريم  . واوعدك ان شاء الله  والله انت قدها

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ashrafwater
					

شكرا لك اكس مان علي  مرورك الجميل وانا اتشرف بمعرفتي لشخصك الكريم  . واوعدك ان شاء الله  والله انت قدها




كبير يا مان*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموا

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha
					

يسلموا



مشكورة على المرور*

----------


## مدحت

ربيع     :SnipeR (30):

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدحت
					

ربيع    






مدحت عقابا لك صديقي 

سيتم توقيف ايملك على الياهو لمدة 48 ساعة 
وعلشان انا بحبك اليوم برجعلك ايميلك


*

----------


## مدحت

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مدحت عقابا لك صديقي 
> 
> سيتم توقيف ايملك على الياهو لمدة 48 ساعة 
> ...


يجيلك   يوم :SnipeR (30):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

رهييييييييييب

وانا جربتو

خلينا نسلى بالشعب

----------


## sensitive

*البرامج مو شغاله*
مشكور على المبادرة

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sensitive
					

البرامج مو شغاله
مشكور على المبادرة


مشكور على مرورك 

بس البرنامج شغال 100/100
انا جربتو وكتير من الاعضاء جربو 
وشهدو انو شغال يا صديقي ..

ممكن انت مش عارف تشتغل عليه 

اي مساعدة احكيلي 

مشكور على مرورك مرة تانية*

----------


## ابن العطار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 


اخواني الكرام كل عام وانتم بالف خير لقدوم السنه الجديدة

انا حبيت اقدم لكم بهذه المناسبة هدية لكن من نوع خاص وهي عبار برنامج تدمير الايميلات عربي ومضمون مليون في المية وبدون ازعاج

طبعا البرنامج هذا مصممه عربي مسلم من المغرب وعمل البرنامج هو انه بيتصل بسيرفر الهوتميل وبيفتح ثغرة وهمية عبر ايميل الضحية مما يؤدي الى تجميده لمدة 24 ساعة لان السيرفر يجمده لحمايته ظنا منه انه يحاول اختراقه فيجمد البريد أليا ويمكنك ان تدمر به اي ايميل للابد والطريقة هي انك تقعد تجمد الايميل به كل شوي اكثر من ثلاث مرات متتالية وراح يدمر الايميل للابد عن تجربة شخصية وايضا البرنامج مجاني وليس به اي ازعاج فكما تعرفون اغلبية برامج الهاكر المجانية فيها ازعاجات كثير مثلا لما تبغي تغلق البرنامج بتفتح لك صفحة موقع البرنامج وده يعتبر ازعاج لانه يعطل عملك وانا اقولكم لثاني مرة البرنامج عربي ومايحتاج لشرح والأن اترككم مع الرابط التحميل
هذا رابط التحميل المباشر          

http://www.arbup.org/mm/FreezMail_v1.9.zip

كلمة فك الضغط للبرنامج  :                   soyof

وارجو منكم الرد يا اخوتي وانا معكم على طريق الهكرز

معكم ابن العطار

----------


## Sc®ipt

مشكور يا باشا
بس بدي أسأل انه بس يعطيني البرنامج mail frozen! بكون خلص العملية بنجاح

----------


## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم اخي الساحر وشكرا لك عالرد وشكرا لك عالسؤال انا بدي قلك اخي
ازا انت وضعت الايميل الهوتميل وضغطت التجميد وعد الك من 10 الى 100 بكون الايميل تجمد لمدة 24 ساعة وقد قالت الشركة الخاصة بالبرنامج انه ازا ضغطت اربع مرات تجميد ع نفس الايميل بضرب الايميل يعني ماعاد يفتح بالمرة اخي جمد الايميل ورد جمد مرة تانية لمدة اربع مرات فقط لازم يعد من 10 الى 100  وبالاخير راح تضهرلك كلمة
mail frozen اوك اخي وشكرا الك عالسؤال

----------


## MR.X

مشكور صديقي 

البرنامج مكرر 

ينقل الي الموضوع الاصلي

----------


## Sc®ipt

مشكور يا اخ ابن العطار بس عندي ملاحظة : انا جربت تجميد ميل لمرة واحدة ( يعني المفروض يتجمد لـ 24 ساعة بس ما تجمد و أنا تأكدت انو ما تجمد ) لذلك صار عندي شك انو في شي غلط بالبرنامج

مشكور مرة ثانية

----------


## ابن العطار

الى الاخ الساحر انا بقول اله انو البرامج شغالة 100/100 وانا مجربهن وبرنامج الاخ اكس مان شغاله كمان بس لازم تجمدوه اكتر من 3 مرات يعني اول ما تفتح البرنامج تضع الايميل اول مرة من ثم تجمد ولازم يعد من ال 10 الى 100 عرفتو من ثم تفصلو البرنامج 
وتردو تشغلوه وتضعو نفس الايميل ويعد من 10 الى 100 من ثم تفصلوه وتردوا تشغلو البرنامج وتردوا تضعوا الايميل لمدة اكثر من 3 مرات وانا بنفسي عندي برامج كتير لدرجة عالية خاصة بالهكرز وجربهن ومن ضمنهن برامج اكس مان 

ملاحظة هامة للجميع ( ازا جمدتم الايميل اكثر من 3 مرات بضرب الايميل يعني بتدمر تدمير كامل بسبب تدمير سيرفر الايميل ) 

واز ضلو الايميل شغال بكون مفعول البرنامج ومدته منتهية متل مدة الماكولات البرنامج له مدة خاصة من نفس شركته الخاصة وشكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## mody_mody24687

شكراااااااااااااا

----------


## شوشانو

الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 40 مشاركات

----------


## شوشانو

من وين احمل البرنامج

----------


## motaz_hamza_84

بارك الله فيك

----------


## tako

tmaaaaaaam

----------


## tufa

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## زهره التوليب

زياده الطلب على الموضوع
احسنت يا ربيع..
مشكور مره اخرى

----------


## Ayuoom

مشكور والله من زمان بدنا هيك برامج

----------


## نور الاخميمي

merciiiiii bcp

----------


## tahon

مشكور اخي العزيز

----------


## Matrix_ps

جاااااااااااااااااااااااري التجربة

----------


## youfcb

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا كبير عراسي والله

----------


## محمد123

شكرا

----------


## love_fero1

الف شكؤ يا برنس اليالى

----------


## michealandkiara

شكرا يا باشا

----------


## حمادة 4552002

:Icon31:

----------


## elbrens_1

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## figodevo

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووور :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## weal849

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## noor2005

مشكور ليكم يا شبــــاب

----------


## سـكـر

مششكوٍٍرٍٍ

----------


## سـكـر

:SnipeR (83): 
 :SnipeR (94):

----------


## lordmido2003

thanksssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## tamer_rommel

coooooooooooooooooooooooool

----------


## معاذ المهندس

مشكور على البرنامج الرائع 

جاري التجربه :Icon15:

----------


## tito_fito

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## MR.X

Thanks to all

----------


## mankind

جاري التجربه

----------


## youssefhacker

merci kouya

----------


## حيحا

نجرب كده ونشوف

----------


## hssaen

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لك

----------


## lionaides

شكرررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## Theplague

Thanx man

----------


## ashrf3332

thankssssssssssssss

----------


## لبن عصفور

مشكور

أخوك / لبن عصفور

----------


## foxup

مشكو علي البرنامج 
بس يا رب يكون شغال  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## خالد صبري عزام

والله على راسي حبيبي على هاد البرنامج

----------


## a7madma7amad3ali

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx...........

----------


## عباس سات

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## كريم كيرو

شكرا جزززيلا

----------


## مصعب ذينات

مشششششششششششششششششكووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر :Bl (14):

----------


## ortega

thanx

----------


## غير مسجل

تسسسسسسسسلم ايدك

----------


## darbkawy

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## k,vm

شكراااا اكس مان 

انت صراحه اثرت اعجابي


و المنتدى اتخذالقرار المناسب لجعلك المشرف المميز
مع احترامي و تقديري لجميع المشرفين و المراقبين الاخرين :Bl (3):

----------


## sun shine

يسلمو ايديك  :Icon31:

----------


## L I O N

:Bl (14):  :SnipeR (94):  :Smile:

----------


## ahmed younes

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
 :Frown:  :Frown: (U)(U) :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: (U)(U) :Frown:  :Frown: 
 :Frown: (U)(U)(U)(U) :Frown: (U)(U)(U)(U) :Frown: 
 :Frown: (U)(U)(U)(U)(U)(U)(U)(U)(U) :Frown: 
 :Frown:  :Frown: (U)(U)(U)(U)(U)(U)(U) :Frown:  :Frown: 
 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: (U)(U)(U)(U)(U) :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: (U)(U)(U) :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: (U) :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
 :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Bl (14):

----------


## almagnoon

شكرا باشا و منتظرين المزيد

----------


## xzria

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## khaled hamour

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش  شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش  شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش  شكككككككككككوووووررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## جعبر1981

مشكووووووور اخوي على هذا البرنامج والشرح الجميل جداااااااا

----------


## ياتفارق ياتحب

يسلموو يالغلا

----------


## سيف البدراني

مشكور حبي

----------


## Matrix_ps

اخي أعتقد البرنامج ده بجمد الاميلــ اثناء تشغيله فقط ... لو تشوفلنا واحد بجمد أقل شيء يوم ..  مشكووووووور .

----------


## hodatweety

مشكور

----------


## بكار

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Matrix_ps  
_اخي أعتقد البرنامج ده بجمد الاميلــ اثناء تشغيله فقط ... لو تشوفلنا واحد بجمد أقل شيء يوم .. مشكووووووور ._


 صديقي شغل البرنامج على ايميل معين اربع مرات وشوف النتيجة ...
اهم اشي يكون الخط عندك قوي ..

----------


## عاشق برشلونة 20

مشكووووووووووورر

----------


## رامي مروان

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## ahmed__carlos

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mazzika72

يسلمووووو

----------


## meid

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور

----------


## slas

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## slas

مشكووووووور

----------


## slas

مشكووووووووور

----------


## adm elashry

thaksssssssssss

----------


## max202020

شكرا يا سيدى على البرنامج

----------


## عسل2

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## jeem1986

مششششششكور

----------


## هانى مرزوق

شكراااااااا يا باشا على البرنامج بس يارب يكون فعال

----------


## محمود مطر

شكرا لك جزاك الله خير
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ابو الفهد

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## nlovm1

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## harka

مشكوووووووووووووورررررر

----------


## زعيم تمير

جاري التجربة وياليت شرح لة

----------


## عمرودباح

مشكوررررررررررر :Db465236ff:

----------


## senior_1973

thanx alot

----------


## الكوال

بارك الله فيك

----------


## asdssdasdasd

يسلموا ايديك
انت روعه

----------


## اسلام صفوت

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## margreet

مشكووووووووووووورررررر[/SIZE][/FONT]

----------


## djawed

merci beaucoup :SnipeR (51):

----------


## djawed

بارك الله فيك يا أخي :SnipeR (94):

----------


## زياد

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## bbbbbb

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين جميعا

----------


## المعرفة

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووور

----------


## osamma

مشكككككككككككوووووووووووور

----------


## علي ابو صقر

مشكووووووووررررر

----------


## salemlem

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووور

----------


## سوووما

يسلمو ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## الباشق المجروح

عاااااااااااااشت الايادي :Bl (14):

----------


## يوسف الرومانسى

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووور  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## kareem320

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## احمد مهندس ذي قار

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ibramica

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## طهيستا

شكرا علي المضضوع

----------


## panzer00

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## peroos2009

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## صاحب اجمل قصة حب

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااا

----------


## كوبرا كربلاء

شكرا

----------


## mody_mody2468

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا

----------


## lonlyyafa

thankssssssssssssss

----------


## BLeeSo

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## asala-

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  والله فعلا انت مشكور على البرنامجين الجامدين جدا دول وربنا يعينك ان شاء الله والى تقدم اكبر بازن الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :Bl (14):

----------


## صلاح عمران

:bl (14)   اريد تحميل برنامج تجميد الياهو والهوتميل:

----------


## صلاح عمران

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## mona77

مرحبا

أنا حملت برنامج تجميد اميل الياهو ونزل عندي، بس لما حاولت اني افتحو أعطاني هاي المسج

windows can not access the specified device, path or file. you may not have the appropriate permissions to access the item

ما قدرت أفتح البرنامح،، ممكن بلييييز تساعدوني لاني محتاجيتو ل هالبرنامج ضروري كتيييير، وكمان إزا بيكون فيو برنامج لتجميد اميل الياهو للأبد ياريت تفيدوني

شكرا

----------


## Sc®ipt

> مرحبا
> 
> أنا حملت برنامج تجميد اميل الياهو ونزل عندي، بس لما حاولت اني افتحو أعطاني هاي المسج
> 
> windows can not access the specified device, path or file. you may not have the appropriate permissions to access the item
> 
> ما قدرت أفتح البرنامح،، ممكن بلييييز تساعدوني لاني محتاجيتو ل هالبرنامج ضروري كتيييير، وكمان إزا بيكون فيو برنامج لتجميد اميل الياهو للأبد ياريت تفيدوني
> 
> شكرا


ممممممممممممممممم
يعني انتي مقتنعة انه زي هيك برامج ممكن تفيدك بالإختراق
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
ممكن تستخدمي الصفحات المزورة يمكن مجدية أكثر

----------


## mona77

لا أنا ما بدي أستخدم المواقع المزوره وما بدي اخترق

بس بدي اجمد اميل،، وازا جمدت الاميل باستخدام هاد البرنامج يعني الشخص راح يفقد الرسائل ياللي موجوده بالاميل ؟

----------


## mona77

أنا نزلت البرنامج مره تانيه

واعطاني فايروسات كتير !!!

وحتى لما تجاهلت الفايروسات ما اشتغل عندي ما عم يفتتح!!!

----------


## mona77

برنامج تجميد اميل الياهو ما بيشتغل!!!!!!!!

لغيت الأنتي فايروس ونزلت برنامج تجميد اميل الياهو وحطيت اميل الياهو ياللي بدي خليه يتجمد وعملت  lock account، واعطاني مسج  done locking   بس ما زبط،، عادي الاميل بيفتح وبيستئبل وبيرسل!!! وما تجمد ولا شي!!!!

كيف زبط البرنامج مع اعضاء المنتدى ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

> برنامج تجميد اميل الياهو ما بيشتغل!!!!!!!!
> 
> لغيت الأنتي فايروس ونزلت برنامج تجميد اميل الياهو وحطيت اميل الياهو ياللي بدي خليه يتجمد وعملت  lock account، واعطاني مسج  done locking   بس ما زبط،، عادي الاميل بيفتح وبيستئبل وبيرسل!!! وما تجمد ولا شي!!!!
> 
> كيف زبط البرنامج مع اعضاء المنتدى ؟


مممممممممم
بدك المختصر  :Big Grin: 
البرنامج مستحيل يشتغل لعدة اسباب منها :
1 - اصدار البرنامج قديم جدا  :SnipeR (83): 
2 - البرنامج عبارة عن سيرفر غير مشفر  :Big Grin: 
3 - البرنامج ملغوم من الصانع (المبرمج)  :SnipeR (83): 

عشان هيك انا حكيت انه الصفحات المزورة أحسن و عندي دلائل و إثباتات على هالحكي  :Smile: 
و آسف مرة ثانية على التدخل

----------


## Sc®ipt

> لا أنا ما بدي أستخدم المواقع المزوره وما بدي اخترق
> (انتي حرة)
> 
> بس بدي اجمد اميل،، وازا جمدت الاميل باستخدام هاد البرنامج يعني الشخص راح يفقد الرسائل ياللي موجوده بالاميل ؟
> (لعلمك ممكن تجميد الإيميل بأكثر من طريقة ولكنها برمجية بإستخدام الكود لأنه البرنامج مستحيل يزبط معك و مع ذلك اي طريقة تجميد للإيميل رح تكون مؤقته يعني الضحية ما رح يقدر يشوف الرسائل لفترة محدودة بعدين برجع بشوفهم و كأن شيئاً لم يكن)


 :Smile:

----------


## mona77

> مممممممممم
> بدك المختصر 
> البرنامج مستحيل يشتغل لعدة اسباب منها :
> 1 - اصدار البرنامج قديم جدا 
> 2 - البرنامج عبارة عن سيرفر غير مشفر 
> 3 - البرنامج ملغوم من الصانع (المبرمج) 
> 
> عشان هيك انا حكيت انه الصفحات المزورة أحسن و عندي دلائل و إثباتات على هالحكي 
> و آسف مرة ثانية على التدخل



لا لشو تتأسف بالعكس انت عم بتفيدني بمعلوماتك شكرا كتير

طيب أنا ما بعرف كيف اشتغل ع الصفحات المزوره ونا محتاجه اني الغي اميل ياهو ل شخص باسرع وقت ممكن يعني بالكتير بكره،، فشو اعمل ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

مممممممممممم
بعتلك الحل على الخاص  :Smile:

----------


## mona77

> مممممممممممم
> بعتلك الحل على الخاص



أخي انا بعتلك رسالة بريد الكتروني لاني ما بقدر ابعت رساله خاصه لازم يكون عندي 20 مشاركه

اذا ممكن تشوف الاميل وترد.. شكرا كتير

----------


## صادق السراي

مشكور  يارائع البرنامج شغال وجيد جداً

----------


## المجاززف

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلموو

----------


## karimeto13

tgggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## ملامح قمر

شكررررررررررررررررا

----------


## نورى2010

تسلم يامان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعطيك العافية يا كبير على فكرة انا ما بحب هذه البرامج

----------


## صـمـت الـكـلام

تسلمم يآ حبى آٍوٍى بس يا رب يكون شغال

----------


## emoodragon

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررر

----------


## reactive

thnks ya man

----------


## reactive

فى فيروس ياحيوان ف الملف..جاتكوا القرف موقع زباله

وتسجيل ومش تسجيل وف الاخر حاجات مضروبه

الله يخرب بيتكوا


ياعالم يازبااااااااااااااااله

----------


## قنـــــاص الحــــــب

مشكووووووووو

----------


## syrian_soul

شكرا اخي عالبرنامج

----------


## nona86

شكرررررررررررررا ع الببرنامج الجميل ده

----------


## حسان فكن

:SnipeR (63): مشكور اخي ع هذا الايميللللللللالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  :SnipeR (20):  :Df3d6b430e:  :7anoon:

----------


## حسان فكن

[align=center][rainbow] وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر [/rainbow][/align] :7anoon:

----------


## ياسر الحفنى

مشكووووووووور

----------


## aracafe

ثانكس يامان

----------


## aaamaxboy2010

شكرا على البرنامج وربينا يقدركم و تلبوا جميع طلبات الاعضاء

----------


## زورو الحب

مشكووووووووووووور    يا وردهم

----------


## سعيد بدر

هو برنامج جميل بس فين رابط التحميل  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## سعيد بدر

عاوز احمل البرنامج

----------


## سعيد بدر

انا عضو جديد وعاوز احمل البرنامج  ممكن حد يساعدنى  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## سعيد بدر

هو البرنامج ده امن ؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (60):

----------


## سعيد بدر

جميل برنامج وقف الإميل  بس عاوزة رابط التحميل  :Bl (12):

----------


## حمادة اليكس

مرسىىىىىىى ربنا يستر بقا  :Eh S(14):

----------


## mitholover

مشككككووووووووووور

----------


## mitholover

مشكوووووووور

----------


## ليبيا ميزران

ل
يبيب
ل
يب
ليبل

----------


## ليندا99

هلا بجربه ..........

----------


## 1010102

111

----------


## majo

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## majo

thannx

----------


## majo

:04f8b3e14f:

----------


## majo

thanxx

----------


## majo

thannxxxx :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## قفعفبعغ

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااا  ااااااااااااااا

----------


## هيثم الشيطان

ررررررررررررررررررهيييييييييييييييب  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 

جدااااااااااااااا :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## fadikha

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## lmody13

تسلم ايدك يا غالي علي البرنامج

----------


## محمد25

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## عبدالعاطى2

مليييييييييييييييييييييون شكر على البرنامج الرائع

----------


## عبدالعاطى2

مواضيع مميزه ان شاء الله كل يوم فيه جديد

----------


## kahled2020

Thx ya abo 7ra2a

----------


## ahke love

شكرا يا عمرى

----------


## mafia1717

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## esam_zayd

الف شكر علي هذا البرنامج الجميل
تقبل مروري
عصااام زااايد

----------


## الدكتور سائد

مشكور اخي العزيز ع هذا الموقع الجذاب 
تقبل مروري 
عاشق الحب 
أبو اياد 
الامير سائد
 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f: 
 :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## vvarchild

thnx aweeeeeeeeee

----------


## tigerhak

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## nemogo2

مشكووووووووور

----------


## مصاليخ

مشششششششششششششكككككككككككككوووووووووووووورررررر

----------


## osman_81

UG;YUO

----------


## سحر2

شكرن كتير كتير على هل برنامج الحلو  يا حلو

----------


## anis1978

merci..................

----------


## sniper_mkh

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## نور الفاشل

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## مخبل بس عاقل

حلووووووووووووووووووو كلش يخبل شكرا الك

----------


## مخبل بس عاقل

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو كلششششششششششششششش يخبل شكرا الك

----------


## مخبل بس عاقل

احلى برنامج يسلمو على البرنامج

----------


## مخبل بس عاقل

حلووووووووووووووووووو يخبل

----------


## مخبل بس عاقل

يمعود حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## مخبل بس عاقل

يخبل زين انطيني الرابط عاد والله خبلتنةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## last pharaoh

gamiiiil

----------


## مخبل منحرف

برنامج رهيب يشك شك يخبل

----------


## مخبل منحرف

برنامج رهيب يشك شك يخبلبرنامج رهيب يشك شك يخبل

----------


## مخبل منحرف

برنامج رهيب يشك شك يخبلبرنامج رهيب يشك شك يخبلبرنامج رهيب يشك شك يخبلبرنامج رهيب يشك شك يخبلبرنامج رهيب يشك شك يخبلبرنامج رهيب يشك شك يخبلبرنامج رهيب يشك شك يخبل :SnipeR (50):

----------


## مخبل منحرف

:SnipeR (50): برنامج رهيب يشك شك يخبلسشلبش

----------


## مخبل منحرف

:Bl (2):  :SnipeR (82): برنامج رهيب يشك شك يخبلسشششششصصصصصصصصص :SnipeR (50):

----------


## مينا رامى

> بيتسكر المسنجر للابد؟طيب والايميل؟يعني الضحيه بيفقد ايميله للابد؟


مشاركه من اخوكم البرنس  :Bl (13):

----------


## مينا رامى

> برنامج رهيب يشك شك يخبلسشششششصصصصصصصصص


نفسى فى برنامج يقفل الياهو الى الابد 
 :C06a766466:

----------


## aswaa

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## sami

مشكور اخى شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Bl (13):

----------


## diha

bravoooooooooooooooooo وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## gamalxx

thanksssssssssssssssss

----------


## abu-fageeh

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):

----------


## mr bdasf 1

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## sky angel

ميرسيييييييييييييي

----------


## سامى870

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا وتقبل مرورى

----------


## ahlamm

اميييييررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر :Bl (9):

----------


## kaled

thanks

----------


## ahmed fahmy

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooooooooooooooood

----------


## hassan kooper

مشكوررررررررررررررررر

----------


## hassan kooper

مشكوررررررررر

----------


## bent_irbed

[align=center][/align]*مش المهم تجميد الايميل المهم كيف نسرق الايميل
اوك جمدناه وبعدين .. ؟؟ 

مشكوور اخي على الموضوع*

----------


## designer

مشكووووووووور جاري التجربة

----------


## actiev

ماهولما نشوف الاول

----------


## محمد محمود محمد محمد

:Bl (12):

----------


## nadeed

الف شكرررررر

----------


## nadeed

والله مش عارف كيف اشكرك
انا نزلت البرنامج وجربته روعة فعلا فى قمت الروعة الف شكر
بس ممكن اطلب منك طلب  لو فى برنامج يمنع اى اضافة مجهولة اوى اى حد يدخل ويحكى معك على الايميل بليس ياريت لو فى تساعدنى ضروور وجزاك الله الف خير 
تحياتى

----------


## MR.X

> والله مش عارف كيف اشكرك
> انا نزلت البرنامج وجربته روعة فعلا فى قمت الروعة الف شكر
> بس ممكن اطلب منك طلب لو فى برنامج يمنع اى اضافة مجهولة اوى اى حد يدخل ويحكى معك على الايميل بليس ياريت لو فى تساعدنى ضروور وجزاك الله الف خير 
> تحياتى


 
لا شكر على واجب ...

ما في برنامج من النوع الي بتحكي عنو  على حد علمي ...
بس من عندك  في ايميل الياهو  في خيار اسمو (ignor anyone who is    not inmy yahoo contact)  حط صح على هاد الخيار وهيك ما حدا بقدر يحكي معك الا الاشخاص الي موجودين عندك في لائحة الاضافة ...

----------


## hazem_hi

sdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfdsfdsf

----------


## سااااااس

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## حسن نصر حسن

شكرا ادارة الموقع :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## mozasamoray

مشكورررررررررررررررررر

----------


## كي كو

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## GentlemaN

مشكور

----------


## nadeed

الف شكر ليك وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## modey22522

يسلمو اخي

----------


## laith khreisat

hdhdfhdfhdfhgdfhdfhdfdf

----------


## laith khreisat

gfsjfgjfgjfgjfgjfgjfsj

----------


## laith khreisat

شكرا على البرنامج المميز

----------


## laith khreisat

بيابايباياييبايبايبايبايبايبايب

----------


## laith khreisat

ثصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص

----------


## بيبو الكبيررر

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## Mr Kennedy

ThanX

----------


## mora_gawafa

gary altagrooooooooooooooba

----------


## محمدفاروق

شكرا  على هذا البرنامج ونريد منك المزيد

----------


## modak

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا البرنامج

----------


## اسراء4242

ميرسى

----------


## تاج النساء

فكرة حلوة

----------


## باسم تاسيد

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## باسم تاسيد

:SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):

----------


## syfalhak

الف شكر اخي الغالي

----------


## ميدو الرفاعي

هنشوف خبتك  :04f8b3e14f:  :SnipeR (7):  :Confused:  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## ميدو الرفاعي

ماشاء الله عليك 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## تيحا حريق

شكرااااااااااااااااا برنامج جميل

----------


## shapy

thnx soooo much dude

----------


## bebebebe

مشكورررررررررررررر

----------


## hgfvks

اصلي يامان :SnipeR (7):

----------


## عبدالله ابوالخير

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## eslamcasper2002

شكرا يا جامد على البرنامج ده بجد انا كنت محتاجه  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## عاشق النت

مشكوووور

----------


## okila

thx alot ya maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

----------


## محمد صابر زيرو

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## riddik2025

مشششششششششكككككوووووووووووورررررررر

----------


## lovergirle

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كتير

----------


## madarahal

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بيبو الكبيرررر

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## غدير عمري

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## momenmomen44

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ميمو مان

رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه ومشكور

----------


## mrrambo

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## word

شكرا لك يااكس مان :SnipeR (39):

----------


## فتحى اجن

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااا  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## سمو الغلا

يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------


## yo8000

مشششششششششششششكور

----------


## ahmfigo

مشكوووووووووووووور  يابرنس

----------


## عمران22

يسلمواااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوووووووع

----------


## toto_toto23137

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررران على الموقع

----------


## Mogrem.Net

[align=center]مشكووووووووووووور[/align]

----------


## ezat2014

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  :SnipeR (28):

----------


## احمد نصر

شكراااااااا :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :Bl (12):

----------


## ماجيك

يبليسلسيشليبسل

----------


## ريعو

شكر ا وعملين ايه والزيكم
انا متشكر على الشرف ده

----------


## هشام تمساح

ال مليو ن شكر

----------


## هشام تمساح

شكرا جدا اوى

----------


## islamOoO

[align=center]مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ر
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووور[/align]

----------


## كسم كده

خطير :SnipeR (39):

----------


## totistare

مشكوررررررررررررررررر كتير يامان

----------


## sadam_s3oub_2010

:Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):    Very nive :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## سعيد العربى

شكرا :04f8b3e14f:  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## امير 22

مشكووور  على  الموضوع  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## goodabest2002

a;vh

----------


## شكشك

شكرا على البرنامج 
بس لازم نكتب ياهو . كوم

----------


## hassan fox 69

jnnnnnnnnnnn mmk;,

----------


## elsaker

شكرااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## انا عبوود

مشكور

----------


## romaniga22

thank you very very much

----------


## modyalex

يارب يكون شغال يا مان لانى بجد عايز انتقم من الى سرق حسابى

----------


## بمبة

أزيك ياأجمل واحد فى الدنيا 
أبتسامتك بالدنيا وما فيها

----------


## بمبة

بجد محتاج البرنامج دة ومشكور 
الذى دخلة على المنتدى وشكرة لاأدارة المنتدى

----------


## abdulhai

thans    for   add this programe :SnipeR (61):  :Bl (13):

----------


## قورتة

كشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

[motr] :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :Bl (13):  :SnipeR (61):  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Icon30:  :SnipeR (82):  :Bl (34):  :SnipeR (18):  :Icon14:  :C06a766466:  :SnipeR (50):  :Bl (2):  :SnipeR (71): [/motr]

----------


## http

مشكووووووووور وجاري التجربة

----------


## MOHAMEDHAMDY90

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## alij84

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااا

----------


## kakoji2

مشاء الله

----------


## الباسكم

مشكوووووووووووووور :Bl (13):

----------


## azertyuiop

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## loveee_day

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## loveee_day

:Bl (13): thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## mezoo

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## sayadabd

so nice











lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll hgjfvfffffh

----------


## بغدادي

اخي مشكور وبارك الله فيك

----------


## lolo.mf

يسلمو .. لسه ماجربتو .. بس بتمني يكون منيح

----------


## #حنين ##

يارب يمون شغال وسكون جميل نشكركم وكل تحياتنا كلم شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## احمد بدر

مشكور :Bl (13):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (61):  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Icon30:  :SnipeR (29):  :Bl (34):  :SnipeR (82):

----------


## ydirsat

merciiii ok

----------


## عبدالستار

شكرا اخي الله يوفقك

----------


## مستريو

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررر

----------


## ahmed samo

تمامممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## mahmoud kaled

ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

----------


## tofahaa

ميرسىىىىىىى كتيررر شكراااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## tofahaa

ميرسىىىىىىى كتيررر شكراااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ali.3m96@yahoo.com

شكرا

----------


## bonga

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

----------


## zerak1977

مرحبا مستر ئيكس  لم تضهر عندي الروابط لماذا؟ :Bl (13):

----------


## mememo

مشكور اخى الكريم على المجهود ونتمنى يكون برنامج فعال بعد التحميل

----------


## ابو الليف يبحث عن

مشكوور

----------


## herdez

الف شكر يا غالي

----------


## mastekoko

مشكورررررررررررررررررر :SnipeR (93):

----------


## mastekoko

مشكوررررررررررررر

----------


## mastekoko

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## mastekoko

شكورررررررررررررر
 :SnipeR (18):

----------


## mastekoko

مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## الكرملين

مشكوووووووور يالغلااااا انشاله دايم اووول

----------


## اسير السرور

:Bl (13): شكرا

----------


## mazinemo

برنامج جامد جداااااا

----------


## الشذاوي

la;,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,v :SnipeR (27):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## رقله

مشكووووووووووور

----------


## السيد100

شكرا ونفسي يشتغل لانتقم من الناس كلها :SnipeR (80):

----------


## ashrf0182946969

1111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## محمود الكترونك

[align=center][/align] يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو




 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (48):

----------


## mostafasaber2010

ِكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :SnipeR (27):

----------


## شريف عبدالله1

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (59):

----------


## manasd220

برنامج جميل جداااااااااااااا وارجو برنامج سرقة الباثوردات

----------


## manoon22

thank you

----------


## امنية

جميل جدا :Icon27:

----------


## امنية

جميل جدا :Icon27:

----------


## امنية

جااااااااااااااااامد

----------


## kokobatman

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
[align=center]شكرا يا اكس مان علي هذا البرنامج الجميل[/align] :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):

----------


## #مريومه#

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورجداااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااا

----------


## amrabdo2005

:SnipeR (58):

----------


## YoDa-TerrOrisT

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## YoDa-TerrOrisT

برنامجين حلوات كتير يا حب

----------


## YoDa-TerrOrisT

ننتظر ابداعاتك يا بطل

----------


## os_capo2002

مشكور يا اخى على الربنامج الجميل ده

----------


## مجرد رأي

نشوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف ويارب ما يكون فايروس كالعادة

----------


## saswlove

شكرا يا اكس مان :SnipeR (69):

----------


## ملك الحرب

مشكووووور  اخي

----------


## توفي ابن بغداد

شكرا على البرامج وتحياتي

----------


## وليد أبومها

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررر

----------


## mwah89

thanx

----------


## mwah89

thanx a lot 4 da program n!ce and keep 2l up
 :Icon32: 
 :Bl (15):

----------


## mwah89

:Df3d6b430e: 
 :SnipeR (63): 
 :Eh S(3):

----------


## الراجل الكبير

مشكور يامان والله يعطيك العافيه :Icon16:  :Icon16:  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (31):  :Dance:

----------


## عاشق عمان

كس بيتك شكرا لك

----------


## جاسر محمد المصرى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## جاسر محمد المصرى

كس بيتك شكرا لك

----------


## جاسر محمد المصرى

مشكور يامان والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

مساء الخير يسلمو على المواضيع مفيدة :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):

----------


## medosmsm

thanksssssssss

----------


## ziad ali

:Bl (15):  :Bl (15):

----------


## ziad ali

sdsdsdsds

----------


## ziad ali

:Bl (15):  :Bl (15):  :Bl (15):

----------


## ziad ali

cvcfdfdfdfdf

----------


## نادى الريدى

انت برنس والله

----------


## نادى الريدى

كسمك المنتدى

----------


## abaent

thanksssssssssss

----------


## abkareno1

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## osama01122

فين لينك الداون لود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## zrx

نشالله  يطلع شغاال

----------


## sabry samuel

thank you sooooooooooo much

----------


## ali hamdani

مشكور يا اخي الله يعطيك الف غافية

----------


## ابوحمد

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابوحمد

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابوحمد

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابوحمد

ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابوحمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## kosay

thanxxx a lot

----------


## مصطفى الراوي

trewq

----------


## مصطفى الراوي

nhbgfdsanbgvfds :5c9db8ce52:  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## مصطفى الراوي

msanERSGHFJGFDSADRGF :SnipeR (62):  :Bl (14):

----------


## مصطفى الراوي

:SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):  :5c9db8ce52:  :SnipeR (30):  :Eh S(2):  :SnipeR (51):  :Icon31:  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (9):  :Bl (25):  :Cry2:  :SnipeR (62):  :Icon5:  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (41):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## مصطفى الراوي

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (41):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## jivara1987

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## mustafago

thhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaks
soooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## هاأرت

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر يا حبىا اوىا اوىا :Icon30:

----------


## عاشق الكلمات

:04f8b3e14f: 


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا

----------


## kinglove_1010

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## محمد الجميل

جميييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا جدا يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## محمد الجميل

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو :Eh S(17):

----------


## محمد الجميل

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

----------


## ibetoo

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## zaeedin

شكرا اخوي على الموضوع

----------


## gwaya 7at3ish

thank you kteeeeeeeer

----------


## M_ETAWY

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## الوحش العربى

منووووور

----------


## abdolibya

مشكور

----------


## abdolibya

مشكور جدا

----------


## abdolibya

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سالم جرادات

يا خوي مشكور وما خصرت بس يا خوي بدي انزل البرنامج من وين يا خوي :SnipeR (71):

----------


## خفاش الموت

يسلم ايدك وجارى التحميل

----------


## sendbat

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## لؤي ابو جيش

مرحبا

----------


## tibas

هاك رد

وكي نجربوا ويعجبني نزيدك اخر

----------


## semsemghost

يسلمووووووا

----------


## semsemghost

يسلمووووووووووووا  يارب يشتغل معي :Eh S(9):

----------


## semsemghost

:SnipeR (5):  دوووم  ووافينا بالجديد

----------


## semsemghost

:SnipeR (37):  يسلمووا

----------


## semsemghost

:Icon27:  يارب يكون شغال

----------


## الاميرة الهادئة

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو :SnipeR (59):

----------


## migo_hus

شكرا يا كتكوت

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووووووووووو كتير

----------


## AMR.MOStafa

الله عليك :SnipeR (100):

----------


## AMR.MOStafa

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :SnipeR (79):

----------


## AMR.MOStafa

الله :SnipeR (47):

----------


## AMR.MOStafa

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووولالالا :416c1f9d04:

----------


## AMR.MOStafa

:SnipeR (100): يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## AMR.MOStafa

:SnipeR (15): باشاااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## احمد.مصري

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## ناسينى ليه

tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## LegendPirate

Thnx Very Much

----------


## elngar

ميرسى  جداااااااااااااا :Bl (8):

----------


## saged2009

مشكورررررررررررررررر

----------


## maxman

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## freeazz

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## yoyo roro

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## matrix_cafe2002

منتدي بيض

----------


## mr.maged

مشكوووووور علي البرنامج

----------


## zzza

hfdssh

----------


## محمود النمر

ميرسى  بس يا ريت يكون الر ابط شغال

----------


## نورآن

برامج حلوه اوى و ميرسي ليكو

----------


## mahmodmagdy

مشششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككوووووووررررررر  رررر

----------


## طارق مسعود

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## كريم زين

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## عصام عادل

الف الف شكر :SnipeR (92):

----------


## اسامة كاظم

يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## جمال56

شكرا لك يااكس مان

----------


## ahmed_m_ma

THANKSSSSSSSSSSSS

----------


## ahmed kabo

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك خالص وكل منهندسين المنتدى

----------


## reda_elhbob

السلام ليكم يا اخي مترك جدا على البرانج الجميل دا  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## brgs

lk من مكانه المخصص اخي

----------


## دقدق الماظه

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## دقدق الماظه

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور بس فين الرابط

----------


## دقدق الماظه

مشكور

----------


## دقدق الماظه

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## بوتسا

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Toocold

كرا جزيلا الك اخوي

----------


## اموت بحبك

مشكووووووووووووووور جدا يسلو  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## اموت بحبك

سلسلسيبسيبسيبسيبالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## starheart

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## الرومانسى

برنامج جااااااااااااااااااااامد طحن يا جماعة اسالو مجرب وشكرا

----------


## zidan175

مشكوووووور

----------


## zidan175

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور :SnipeR (67):

----------


## البرنس حسام

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## البركان الساحوري

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## احمد ايهاب

رائع بس يارب يكون البرامج شغالة عشان كتييييير كل بيكدب
 :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):

----------


## احمد الجبوري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## bahaa20

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## mido.love

shokrnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## gon

هههههههههههههههه يسلمو

----------


## ghanem_20703

thanxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## xgaara

شــــــــــــــــكر خااااااااااص  لك تسلم إيـــــــــدك  :Bl (11):

----------


## xgaara

شــــــــــــــــكر خااااااااااص  لك تسلم إيـــــــــدك  :Bl (11): 
شــــــــــــــــكر خااااااااااص  لك تسلم إيـــــــــدك  :Bl (11): 


شــــــــــــــــكر خااااااااااص  لك تسلم إيـــــــــدك  :Bl (11):  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## xgaara

شــــــــــــــــكر خااااااااااص  لك تسلم إيـــــــــدك  :Bl (11):   :SnipeR (37):  



 :SnipeR (59):   :SnipeR (27):

----------


## xgaara

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا    :SnipeR (59):

----------


## xgaara

THaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaNX   


 :SnipeR (48):   :SnipeR (59):   :SnipeR (80):

----------


## *mahmoud1010*

شكرا

----------


## firas

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood
 :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11): السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## Amr Adel

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## omar hazem galal

thnxxxxxxxxxx ya m3alem ya basha
 x

----------


## جنى ابراهيم

جارى التحميل والتجربه

----------


## دموع الحزن

مشكورين شباب عالبرنامج

----------


## zain123

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## عمر جاكسون

تسلم ايييييييدكعلى الموضوع ويارب تكون صادق

----------


## راكان بن

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## احمد حسن الجنابي

مشكور غير انجرب ياامير

----------


## youssef324

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## qqqqa

شكرا ليك جزيلا

----------


## هكراوي الكاظمية

مشكور حبي عاشت الايادي

----------


## حامد صقر

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## waleedabuzead

:Sorry56fdg: مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووور

----------


## hosam wageh

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## hosam wageh

mashkoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor 
 :020105 EmMO4 Prv:

----------


## hosam wageh

very tnxxxxxxxxxxxx :36 1 38[1]:

----------


## hosam wageh

:SnipeR (100):  :Bl (9): :36_1_6 :Sorry:  :SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (4):  :Icon10: [1]: :36 1 56[1]:  :Argue1:  :Bl (31):  :SnipeR (79):  :416c1f9d04:

----------


## hosam wageh

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك  كككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور

----------


## tigar0

sdffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## البرنس برق

شكررررررررررراً

----------


## دايب

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## bassemhusain

مشكوووووووور اخوي

----------


## bassemhusain

مشكووووووووووووووو
وووور

----------


## نهر العاطفة

شكرا جدااااااااا

----------


## مخلدالحب

روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة عاشت الايادي

----------


## شاامخ

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا غالى

----------


## مالك هواء

شكرا لك 

ياليت تجيبلي برنامج كاشف الباسورد

----------


## bolld

مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## mac4space

asaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## مصاروه

يسلمو ايديك يا ورده

----------


## فيني نوم

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــكور اخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوى على مجهوداتك

----------


## فوش

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## فوش

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## فوش

تسلم ايدك يا معلم

----------


## فوش

تسلم ايدك يا كبير معلم

----------


## فوش

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## zidanelove

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد   :020105 EmMO4 Prv:  :020105 EmMO4 Prv:

----------


## shikoo

:36 1 56[1]:  :36 1 56[1]:  :36 1 56[1]:  :36 1 56[1]:  :36 1 56[1]:  :36 1 56[1]:  :36 1 56[1]:  :36 1 56[1]:

----------


## رامي النجار

مشكوووووووووور

----------


## alhb117

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع وانتظر منك المزيد ودائما للامام :KittyDance:  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## خالد السريع

JLKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## feras_4u

مشكوررررر لك ياغالي

----------


## lonlyha

شكرا يا غالي على البرامج

----------


## ايمن نصر

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :36 2 44[1]:  :Bl (12):

----------


## سنفورة

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير للجميييييييييييييع :SnipeR (69):

----------


## tyam

شكراااااااااااااااا :36 1 38[1]:

----------


## kokyhate

thnx ya ma3lm gameeeed

----------


## محمد العيسوى

اصلى يامان جارى التجربه :36 1 6[1]:

----------


## el.king

مشكور حبيبى شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## el.king

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## تجميد

مششكوررررررررر :110104 EmM8 Prv:

----------


## M7MAD

شكرا على البرنامج

----------


## menathematrix

:36 1 36[1]: شكرن يا برنسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## shadowzxz

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 

 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## shadowzxz

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## shadowzxz

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## shadowzxz

thaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## shadowzxz

thank you very much

----------


## وسام المصري

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## abeee

شكراً :152003:

----------


## رزان مغربي

مشكوووووووووووور برنامج حلو كثيرر تابع التقدم :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## romio1

تسلم ايدك يا مان وربنا يوفقكم وتجيب برامج احسن

----------


## رعد السوري

:SnipeR (71): والله هلكتوني عبين ما اشوف الرابط هونوها شوي بربكون لا تعقدو الامور ومشوررررررين جدا

----------


## anoos

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Bl (11):

----------


## مايو الحبيب

تسلم ايدك يا غالى   
بس لو  كان فى  برنامج بيقفل الاميل خالص ممكن متبخلش علينا بقى لو عرفت توصلو  :Eh S(15):

----------


## madjustice

جامد جدا  :18 8 4[1]:

----------


## حمزة 2011

ابوك يا الكندشن :110104 EmM8 Prv:

----------


## حمزة 2011

تانشوف البرنامج يا اخي الغزيز :36 10 2[1]:

----------


## حمزة 2011

لحق العيار لباب الدار:upset2:

----------


## حمزة 2011

ويلي سامحتاك من كل قلبي سامحتك :Bl (15):

----------


## حمزة 2011

اههههههههه :SnipeR (53):

----------


## حمزة 2011

وبعديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييين :36 10 2[1]:

----------


## سيد منتوس

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## عمرو نجاح السيد

shokraaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## el_king_11

شكرايا بوب

----------


## fhtfht

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## smanody

مشكووووووووووووووور جدا جدا اخى الغالى وجارى التجربة

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا  اخى الكبير :d

----------


## anan22

مشكوؤرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر :Bl (12):

----------

